# THOUGHT YOU MIGHT ENJOY THIS ...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*THOUGHT YOU Old Timers MIGHT ENJOY THIS .**.**.*

*'Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favorite fast food when you were growing up?'*
'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' 
I informed him.

*'All the food was slow.'*'C'mon, seriously. Where did you eat?'

'It was a place called 'at
home,'' I explained. !
'Mom cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'
By this time, the kid was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table.

But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I figured his system could have handled it :

Some parents NEVER owned their own house, never wore Levis, never set foot on a golf course, never traveled out of the country or had a credit card.

In their later years they had something called a revolving charge card. The card was good only at Sears Roebuck. Or maybe it was Sears &Roebuck.
Either way, there is no Roebuck anymore. Maybe he died.
My parents never drove me to soccer practice. This was mostly because we never had heard of soccer.
I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed, (slow)

We didn't have a television in our house until I was 19.
It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at midnight, after playing the national anthem and a poem about God; it came back on the air at about 6 a..m. and there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people.
I was 21 before I tasted my first pizza, it was called 'pizza pie.' When I bit into it, I burned the roof of my mouth and the cheese slid off, swung down, plastered itself against my chin and burned that, too. It's still the best pizza I ever had.
I never had a telephone in my room. The only phone in the house was in the living room and it was on a party line. Before you could dial, you had to listen and make sure some people you didn't know weren't already using the line. I still remember our family's. first phone number in WVA - 26 904.

Pizzas were not delivered to our home. But milk was. I'm not sure but don't believe Pizzas were available before I went into the army.

All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers-- I delivered newspapers, seven days a week. It cost 7 cents a paper, of which he got to keep 2 cents. Had to get up at6AM every morning.
On Saturday, I had to collect the 42 cents from his customers. My favorite customers were the ones who gave me 50 cents and told him to keep the change. The least favorite customers were the ones who seemed to never be home on collection day.

Movie stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the movies. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or most anything offensive.
_If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren _
_Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing._

Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?
*MEMORIES from a friend :*
*My Dad is cleaning out my grandmother's house (she died in December) and he brought me an old Royal Crown Cola bottle. In the bottle top was a stopper with a bunch of holes in it. I knew immediately what it was, but my daughter had no idea. She thought they had tried to make it a salt shaker or something. I knew it as the bottle that sat on the end of the ironing board to 'sprinkle' clothes with because we didn't have steam irons. Man, I am old.*
*How many do you remember?*
*Head lights dimmer switches on the floor.*
Ignition switches on the dashboard.
Heaters mounted on the inside of the fire wall.
Real wooden ice boxes.
Pant leg clips for bicycles without chain guards.
Soldering irons you heat on a gas burner.
Using hand signals for cars without turn signals.
*Older Than Dirt Quiz :*

*Count all the ones that you remember not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom.*

1. Blackjack chewing gum
*2.Wax Coke-shaped bottles with colored sugar water *
3. Candy cigarettes
4. Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles
5. Coffee shops or diners with tableside jukeboxes
*6. Home milk delivery in glass bottles with cardboard stoppers*
*7. Party lines**on the telephone*
*8 Newsreels before the movie*
*9. P.F. Flyers*
*10. Butch wax*
*11.. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning. (there were only 3 channels...**[if you were fortunate]*
*)*12. Peashooters
13. Howdy Doody
14. 45 RPM records
15. S&H greenstamps
16. Hi-fi's
17. Metal ice trays with lever
18. Mimeograph paper
19. Blue flashbulb
20. Packards
21. Roller skate keys
22.Cork popguns 
23. Drive-ins
24. Studebakers
25. Wash tub wringers

If you remembered 0-5 = You're still young
If you remembered 6-10 = You are getting older
If you remembered 11-15 = Don't tell your age,
If you remembered 16-25 = You' re older than dirt!

I might be older than dirt but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.

Don't forget to pass this along!!
Especially to all your really OLD friends....


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks KW. I was 24 out of 25. Think I better go take a nap.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

20


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

11

i'm old


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I must be ancient I remember them all.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

23 I'm drinking Geritol for the game today


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

22.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> *Count all the ones that you remember not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom.*


5


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

5. Sorry guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't wanna play no more


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

18


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

20 out of 25 with a score like that I'm not a dinosaur I'm a fossil
Would be 21 but Howdy was in reruns. I still have the adapters for the .45's showed one to my kids and they couldn't figure it out...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Add to the list:
Bradlees
Orbits
Zayres
Woolworths (and they sold guns, too!)
Grants
Bailey's Ice Cream
all retail establishments that have gone the way of the dodo


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

20...fuck


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr Scribbles said:


> all retail establishments that have gone the way of the dodo


Bradleys and Caldors
Add "People who use 'gone the way of the dodo' to the list"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

16


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

GMass said:


> Bradleys and Caldors
> Add "People who use 'gone the way of the dodo' to the list"


It was Bradlees.....Mrs. B.

Mammoth Mart, King's, Ames, and Lechmere's


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

20

Leechmere's

Service Merchandise. 

Heartland Foods

Purity Supreme

NHD

ADAP

Hi-Lo Foods

Cars with Slant-6, Straight-6 (I miss my 77 Nova)

Bazooka Joe bubble gum. Hard as a rock and flavor lasted a whopping 2 minutes. 

Milk that spoiled within three days.

Bread that spoiled in two days. 

Doing my own car repairs with rebuilt car parts from ADAP. 

Driving around all week long on about 10 dollars. 

Photo-Mat kiosks in every shopping plaza. Took a week or more to get your photos. 

A dime to make a phone call at a pay station that actually belonged to a phone company and not some sleeper terrorist cell, that cost a quarter for the first three minutes. 

Halogen rotating police bar lights. Shit!!! When they came out withe the Vector light bars, it was the coolest thing to see. 

Police still walking foot beats. 

Blue call boxes on every other block. (How I would love to get my hands in one)

Wooden billy clubs, and the smaller truncheon batons tucked in the rear flashlight pocket. 

The Iron Claw. 

Chemical Mace. Not the politically correct OC. 

Registry Police. 

Metropolitan Police (I would have given both my nuts for that job.)

So much to list. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

GMass said:


> Bradleys and Caldors
> Add "People who use 'gone the way of the dodo' to the list"


 OUCH! That's an A&B on a Senior


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Leather uniform jackets
Sirens that wound down instead of cut off
Orange high visibility instaed of yellow
Rear facing red lights on cop cars in Mass.
Last two versions of the Chevy Caprice
Kennedys Grocery stores
Steve Slynes
Pond Hockey
Life before Oklahoma City
Life before WTC 1
When firemen fought fires, and did not try to incorporate other peoples jobs.
Square pizza at the old Garden


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

BxDetSgt said:


> Leather uniform jackets


We wear them. Heavy as hell, but they look badass.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> We wear them. Heavy as hell, but they look badass.


 I wear mine all the time when I'm on duty, even in the car (I hate being cold). No wind, no matter how fast it's blowing, is getting through it. I even have the snap on faux fur collar for those really bitter days. Even the shitheads have given their approval for looks, not that I need it. Sadly, I can count on one hand the guys who wear leather, most n00bs wear the Blauer 9010z or whatever they are called nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Johnny Law said:


> I wear mine all the time when I'm on duty, even in the car (I hate being cold). No wind, no matter how fast it's blowing, is getting through it. I even have the snap on faux fur collar for those really bitter days. Even the shitheads have given their approval for looks, not that I need it. Sadly, I can count on one hand the guys who wear leather, most n00bs wear the Blauer 9010z or whatever they are called nowadays.


They're optional private purchase for us, but I was issued mine when I was on the mounted unit, so I can't criticize those who don't drop the money to buy one.

They're a great investment, because they last forever, unlike the Blauer jackets that fall apart within 10 years. I was issued mine in 1996, and it's still going strong, You just need to wash the zip-out liner once in awhile.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I had one from when I was with BEMS, it had the hidden holster pocket on the inside. It got ruined during basement flood years ago.


----------

